# IPA fans(Beer) and suggestions



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gentlemen

I grew uo with Ballantine Black Indian Pale Ale, aand for some reason, have been drwan to IPA the past year. I cant believe all of them out there.
No friggin Ballantine.
I have tried a few, most recent is Smuttynose, and Strong.
Any suggestions.
Smuttynose was on the mark, still like Srong somewhat hoppy, not like Ballantine.

Nice day my friends


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

If you can find it, try Bell's Two Hearted Ale. It's readily available in the Midwest from decent beer stores, I'm not sure about the rest of the country.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

So many good IPA's being brewed right now...at least American IPA's, a bit different than the UK traditional styles.

I'd suggest the Dogfish Head 60 Minute IPA. The 90 is great but a bit heavy, the 60 is about right...


-spence


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Gentlemen*

Gentlemen

Thank you, the Dogfish I have heard about, will do that. This is a Marlyland brew?
There is another brew there, the Lighthouse rings a bell, is on Eastern shore of Maryland, cant think of brewery?
Thanks to the 2 of ya.

Jimmy


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

I second the Dogfish Head 60-minute. Other regional (Mid-Atlantic) faves are Victory Hop Devil; Stoudt's Smooth Hoperator; and the Flying Fish Hopfish and ESB. Somewhat further afield, I like both the Rocky Mountain and Big Daddy IPAs, and the Stone "Ruination", which is not for the faint of heart.

EGF


----------



## Nicesuit (Apr 5, 2007)

I really like Fuller's IPA myself. I'm a Fuller's fan though.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Fullers is fantastic...

I second the Hop Devil above as well, as a US style...it's really hoppy 

But to me these aren't even the same style of beer.

-spence


----------



## Joe W (Aug 23, 2007)

*Yes to Dogfish...and Sierra Nevada*

Dogfish is fairly local to me (DelMarVa - original brewpub in Rehobeth Beach Delaware and brewing production in Milton, Delaware) and I like all their products...The IPA's are very good...I'm also a fan of Sierra Nevada products (e.g. Pale Ale)...and they've just come out with an "Anniversary Ale" which claims to be an "American Style IPA"....I'll have to check that one out


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Sierra Nevada!*

Gentlemen,

Great recommendation my friends, a bit more on the lager side. Tried it after working out, it went down well, the american in me like the lager side of this one.
Again, a true IPA is the Ballantine. But I will accept any true close one.
The brewery in Rehoboth, is this the one that brews Lighthouse, on the Eastern shore of Maryland, below Salisbury, close to Chincoteague? Assateague?

A side Gentlemen, I have been to just about everywhere, here in the US, and overseas.
Unfortunately for me, all my family is in NY.
Myself, and my daughter, have a heart for the Eastern shore of Maryland.
The 3 years I spent living there, are the most glorious days of my life.
It is the only place in my life, where I could relax, and enjoy life.

Nice day my friends, am looking for the Hop Devil and Fullers, and Dogfish, and so on and so on!!!
God I love my life

Nice day my friends


----------



## Joe W (Aug 23, 2007)

*Eastern Shore and Sierra Nevada...etc.*

Always been a fan of both...Try some of the other Dogfish beers, they have a great Belgian Style called Raison D'Etre...they do a lot of great stuff...Their slogan is : "Off-centered Ales for off-centered people"

https://www.dogfish.com/

Rehobeth Beach is north of Chincoteague and Assateague...about an hour drive (avoid Ocean City on your drive).

I concur with you re: the Eastern Shore....in fact, we just bought property on Virginia's eastern shore a bit south of Chincoteague and built a small cedar-shaked cottage...Loving it!...Wish I could be there full time.

Speaking of the Eastern Shore and drinking, if you like bloody Mary's, there is a great bloody Mary mix from the eastern shore called Stingray...it has a good thick tomato base, great spice and ocean clam juice.....good stuff.

https://www.bluecrabbay.com/products.asp?dept=1003


----------



## Count Bassie (Oct 2, 2007)

DukeGrad said:


> Myself, and my daughter, have a heart for the Eastern shore of Maryland.
> The 3 years I spent living there, are the most glorious days of my life.
> It is the only place in my life, where I could relax, and enjoy life.


On behalf of the 10 million Californians looking for a better place, I thank you for your recommendation. We will be joining you shortly and look forward to taking over your school boards, environmental policies, tax burdens, and other quality-of-life issues that have made the State of California the 'Go From' State.

Well now that sounded bitter, didn't it. And speaking of bitter, what makes life bearable out here the Golden State is Lagunitas IPA and Lagunitas Hop Stoopid. Two very good bitter, hoppy beers. Sierra Nevada IPA is another good one.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Beer*

Joe W 
Thanks for the link, will check out the dogfish. The bloody mary spice is kind of like using the Bay seasoning that that area is known for, for their crab.
Speaking of crab, where is your favorite place. I love Harris, on Rt 50, but Cantlers, on the Severn River is a great place. Has been written up as the best crab etc on the Food channel.

Count Bassie, did not know that about California, the easternshore is the plave to go!

Thanks for recommendations my friends
Nice day


----------



## Joe W (Aug 23, 2007)

DukeGrad said:


> Joe W
> Thanks for the link, will check out the dogfish. The bloody mary spice is kind of like using the Bay seasoning that that area is known for, for their crab.
> Speaking of crab, where is your favorite place. I love Harris, on Rt 50, but Cantlers, on the Severn River is a great place. Has been written up as the best crab etc on the Food channel.
> 
> ...


Cantlers and Harris are great for hard crabs...looks like you know the area well...There used to be an old dive up in east Baltimore called "The Corral Inn" that did great hard crabs...steamed with a dry mustard and cracked pepper based seasoning vs. the regular red spice "Old Bay"....but my favorite crab dish is crab cakes...Stoney's on Broomes Island does a great crab cake and Angelina's in Baltimore also does a great crabcake...Lots of good crab cakes on the shore as well as softshells....Heading to the shore now...Have a good weekend


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Easternshore*

Joe W

I am in agreement regarding crab cake. There are so many places, off the road types that make the best crabcake. Actually, there is one at Stevensville, across the road from the B&B that sits on RT 50, a dive bar place. Best I ever had.

Now you did it, am going back there!!

Nice day Joe, and my friends


----------



## shirtman01ab (Oct 9, 2007)

i agree with the dogfish head.... i prefer the 60 over the 90 or 120 as well...

you also might like Saranac IPA it has a rating of 80 on beer advocate vrs. dogfish's 60 min ipa's rating of 88



they have an impereal but its the same thing with that as the dogfish 60/90... 

i prefer the regular myself


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Gentlemen*

My friends

I love the Dog fish 60! Nice one. I also love the Saranac, am a New Yorker, have tried these. This is cheaper than drinking malt whiskey my friends!

Nice day my friends

Jimmy


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Duke Grad- Nice to know we have more than Ft Bragg in common. A love of the eastern shore of MD and IPA. You must go to the Dogfish Brewry in Rehobeth and they'll draw you a gallon of the 60 IPA. 

Ballantine was my favorite IPA. And was it cheap. For a while it was made in Ft. Wayne, IN. I think the last time I had it musta been '95-'96ish. You'd think some genius with an MBA woulda bought the label and bottle rights and cranked out half a million cases by now to old schmos like us willing to shell out the coin for a name that makes us warm all over.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*TinTin*

Have done the Dogfish beers, and enjoy them. The beer, and brewery I know of is south of Salisbury, Md. The eastern shore. One of their beers is called Lighthouse, after a lighthouse. Am blanking on this little brewery.
I have enjoyed the Sierra beers as well.
The brewery called Endurance, makes a wonderful IPA as well.
Have nice day my friend

Jimmy


----------



## pwalsh33 (Oct 29, 2007)

Try the Harpoon IPA hard to beat!


----------



## huysmans (Nov 5, 2007)

I am not a beer drinker, but my father is, and in doing some research for some possible christmas purchases, I found Goose Imperial IPA to be highly recommended. And for all your hard to find beer needs, I found Archer Liquors in Chicago to be most helpful. They only ship to about half the states though, luckily I am in one....or, lucky for my father!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

huysmans said:


> I am not a beer drinker, but my father is, and in doing some research for some possible christmas purchases, I found Goose Imperial IPA to be highly recommended. And for all your hard to find beer needs, I found Archer Liquors in Chicago to be most helpful. They only ship to about half the states though, luckily I am in one....or, lucky for my father!


Is that Goose Island Imperial? I have had other beers from Goose Island, and I like them, but I have not tried this one.


----------



## huysmans (Nov 5, 2007)

That's the one. Archer has it on their front page right now and I think I am going to order some up for him.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Another beer to consider if you're into the "I think I just ate a loaf of bread and drank a bottle of malt whisky" approach to IPA's is the Houblon Chouffe Dobbelen IPA Tripel.

Much more refined than the American Imperial IPA's but not a Trappist style tripel.

Good stuff.

-spence


----------



## charms (Mar 24, 2007)

pwalsh33 said:


> Try the Harpoon IPA hard to beat!


Second that. Usually my go-to beer if I'm at a bar with the typical selection.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

pwalsh33 said:


> Try the Harpoon IPA hard to beat!


I'll third that! Unfortunately it's impossible to get here in WI, but you can buy cheese made from Harpoon 

Brian


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Ballantyne*

Gentlemen

I have tried the Harpon and it is great, but was lucky to stumble on some ole Ballantyne, black indian IPA.
What a treat, dont care if it is made by whomever, they got the recipe correct!
Thanks for the advice gentlemen, I go through a different on every week.
The Saranac was a great choice. They are all very, very good.
Have nice day


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Great recommendation my friends, a bit more on the lager side. Tried it after working out, it went down well, the american in me like the lager side of this one.
> Again, a true IPA is the Ballantine. But I will accept any true close one.
> ...


DukeGrad,

I think the Maryland beer you are recalling was made for Wye River, which was on Rte. 50 located between the bridge and Easton. They sold several craft beers, as well as very good soups. They even tried marketing a crab spice to compete with Old Bay (imagine the gall!). Sadly, they went under several years ago. I think Wye River's beer was actually made in Uttica, NY like Sam Adams and others.

Wild Goose brewery in Frederick, MD does some very good beers. They have an IPA, and in the Winter, they put out a darker version called Snow Goose. My mouth is watering thinking about it.

As to the Eastern Shore, they are calling it the Hamptons of DC since Cheney, Rumsfeld, and many others have large weekend homes now. Times change. Still a nice break.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Tom Wild Goose!!*

Tom 
It was wild goose, and have had many of them, at Middletons in Annapolis, a favorite watering hole of mine.
Middletons is the place George Washington and Benny Boy Franklin had a beer and lunch, wonder if they drank wild goos.
I agree about the rich and ugly, I mean famous!
If crossing the bridge, from the west, DC etc; as you come over towards Stevensville. There is a house that stands out!!!
To the right. About halfway through the bridge, it stands out.
Gigantic home, gigantic big, beautiful home.
This I was told was Tom Sellecks.
I lived about a half mile down from there, in a cute cape, would be his bathroom I guess.
I had better access to the water than him.
Yea, am in agreement with you, we dont need this trash destroying this area my friends.
Because it is, or was pristine, and quaint.
They belong in California, or Florida, or NYC!
Very frustrating, all of the new comings.
There still quaint areas, hope Oxford is the same, St Michael
Chincoteague was a wonderful part of my life, I had a loved sister in law come down to visit.She has metastatic breast cancer.
The smile in her face, she was at peace my friend, the last 2 weeks of her life, she spwnd with me, my wife and her kids.
The whole of Chincoteague, just made her journey, and Wild goose, MiMi loved beer!!
Thank you, sorry to ramble, as you can see, a lot of wonderful times and a wonderful life there.

This, my friend, is Gods country. PERIOD

Sorry to ramble, a lovely place
Thank you so much for letting ramble on.

Nice day gentlemen


----------



## jkins25 (Aug 30, 2007)

Funny, my friends were talking about IPAs last weekend and my friend Jason gave me the following recommendation: 90 minute Dogfish Head IPA from Oades. BUT, if you're really ambitious (and not currently broke), get 120-minute IPA. They are over 11 dollars for a 12 oz. That is a LOT for one beer. I bought one: is it worth it? I'm not sure. It is a *great* IPA, but since it has so much alcohol (20%) it ends up tasting too malty, and not having that quality in IPAs I dear: the blend of lots-o-hops, alcoholic content, and bitterness. Too much alcohol=a reduction in hops-flavor, as far as I'm concerned. But you should try it out.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Dogfish Head must be doing very well since their prices seem to keep going up. I have followed them since they first opened their pub in Rehoboth. On New Years, they used to have a very reasonable beer dinner, with different beers for each course. Many are so strong (raison d'etre) that they are served in a snifter. They have fun with the recipes and made a very good mead style beer, a raison enhanced beer, and a couple years ago, a malt liquor which they served in a bumper bottle. They called it Liquor de Malt or something. Good stuff.

Dukegrad - never heard the Tom Sellek rumor. I know Tom Clancy has a big spread over there. It would be pretty funny to see Magnum cruising around the Eastern shore.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Ballantine 1967 Central Highlands*

https://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fmt67pk7.jpg

For you, Duke Grad. 
The Old Man has the Ballantine. They all look like children.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Tom Buchanan said:


> Dogfish Head must be doing very well since their prices seem to keep going up.


Beer in general has gone up a lot in just the past six months...even glass prices seem to have risen.

I do wonder if all the expensive Imperial beers have had some market effect as well.

-spence


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Greene King!!


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Bishop of Briggs*

Gentlemen

I have had this on many occasions. First tasted these about 40 years ago. Great beers my friend. I agree

Nice day


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Jimmy-
I've been corrected regarding the photo. Old man tells me it was his B Team in Nha Trang after he spent 6 month in the Happy Valley. Anyway, that's a great looking can.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*IPA*

Gentlemen

I tried the Wild Goose finally up my way, as usual, very nice INP, and the Nut Brown ale was great and the Oatmeal stout. Tin Tin, I had thought he was with an a detachemnt, nd parlayed back and forth when not on the team. The 10th SF in Devans did this so there was some down time from being on an A detachment. I like being back sometimes when doing this, allowed more time for different trainings; like Halo, dive school, ranger etc. You had little time stateside to do this; otherwise. This was stateside anyway.Flintlock was a great opportunity for me my friend. Opened my eyes to a lot out there.
How is you dad my friend?
I have lost 2 old buddies over the course of the past 3 years, keeps me focused on my health, makes me stronger.
Also, got into some great books as well.
You keep strong my friend, and my blessings to your day, and I sincerely mean this. His time, believe me, was spent in Vietnam, where he was at.

Airborne my friend
De Oppreso Liber to you dad.
Buy him an ale for me!!


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Jimmy- thanks for asking about the old man. He spent 6 months with his A Team and 6 months with B team, A team was in Happy Valley in Vinh Than. Old french fort. '66-67. He's in SLA Marshall's book, Battles of the Monsoon. Operation Crazy Horse. He's 72 and still as mean as ever. He'll never die. Just go to Hell and regroup. 

Been trying the different IPAs and still can't find anything I like as much as Dog Fish 60. Saw a bottle of Dog fish 120 Day. 12 bucks a bottle. Suppose that'll ripthe hair of the back of your head.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Tin Tin*

Saw your note, I knew your dad was operational back then . That was a very hard tiemin 66/67.
I did the dog fish 90, it reminds me of the Ballantine Black Indian ale by the way.

Read a great book my friend, Sole Survivio, about L Murhy, the sel on seal team 10 that gets the CMH.
Opens your eye TinTin about how technical, and feroocious firefights have gotton.
A very good read. 
If you can read, recommend this my friend.
TIN Tin have nice day

Gents nice day


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Jimmy-
Hope you had a merry Christmas. The colonel is doing fine after a rough bout with the chemo. I did want to mention in my travels I found the Ballantine XXX in Camden, NJ for $17.00 a case. I thought it was gone. Taste like I remember. Now made by Falstaff Brewing in Milwaukee. Go figure.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Not a lot of info on this website by Pabst but the locater helps. Oddly enough, it's not available in Chicago but is made across the Cheese Curtain in Milwaukee.


----------



## MarkfromMD (Nov 5, 2008)

another fan of the dogfish head 60 minute IPA here.

also Shipyard's Fuggles IPA isn't bad. Brewed up in Portland, ME.


----------

